#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Een vergeten Soennah .. Het Doha' Gebed !

## Broederrr

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
__________________________________________________ __

*Het Dohaa Gebed (Het voormiddag gebed)*
__________________________________________________ ___

*Lees en Praktiseer!*

Weet, mijn moslimbroeders, dat er vele ahaadieth zijn met betrekking tot het ad-Doha 
gebed (het voormiddaggebed). 

Aboe Dharr (Moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn) verhaalde dat de profeet (vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) zei: 

_"Liefdadigheid is dagelijks nodig (of vereist) voor elk deel van je lichaam. Elke soebh'aan-Allaah (Glorieus is Allah) is een liefdadigheid. Elke alhamdoelillaah (alle Lof is voor Allah) is een liefdadigheid. Elke laa illaaha ilallaah (er is geen god behalve Allah) is een liefdadigheid. Elke Allaahoe Akbar (Allah is de grootste) is een liefdadigheid. Het goede bevelen is een liefdadigheid. Het slechte verdelgen is een liefdadigheid. Wat voldoende is voor dat (als een liefdadigheid) zijn de twee rak'aat van dohaa (Ah'mad, Moeslim, Aboe Dawoed)_

Boeraidah (Moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn) dat de profeet (vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) zei:

_ Er zijn 360 gewrichten in een mens en men moet voor elk een liefdadigheid verrichten. De mensen zeiden: Hoe kunnen we dat doen, O boodschapper van Allah? Hij antwoordde: Men kan het slijm (of viezigheid) dat men vindt in de moskee bedekken of iets schadelijks van de straat verwijderen. Als men dit niet kan doen, kan hij twee rak'aat van dohaa bidden en dat zal voldoende voor hem zijn_  (Ahmad en Aboe Dawoed)

In de Sahiehain (1) vermeld Aboe Hoerairah (Moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn) het volgende: 

_Mijn vriend de Boodschapper van Allaah (Vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) adviseerde mij 
drie zaken: elke maand drie dagen vasten, het verrichten van as-Salat ad-Doha, en het 
verrichten van al-Witr voor het slapengaan." 2_

En in de hadieth van Abie Saied (Moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn): 

_De Profeet (Vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) was gewoon as-Salaat ad-Doha te verrichten totdat we zeiden, 
Hij zal het nooit opgeven, en soms gaf hij het compleet op [d.w.z. het verliet de verrichting 
ervan] totdat we zeiden, Hij zal het nooit meer verrichten. 3_

As-Salaat ad-Doha kan zo kort zijn als twee rakah (gebedseenheden) zoals onze Profeet 
(Vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) zei, (de twee rakah van as-Salaat ad-Doha), [overgeleverd] in de 
hierboven vermeldde hadieth op autoriteit van Aboe Hurairah (Moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn).

Daarnaast overleverde Aboe Dawood op de autoriteit van Anas (Moge Allah tevreden over hem zijn) dat de Profeet (Vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) heeft gezegd:

_Als iemand na het verrichten van as-Salaat as-Subh (het ochtendgebed) zit totdat hij 
overgaat tot het verrichten van twee rakah van as-Salaat ad-Doha, en niets zegt behalve het 
goede, zijn zonden zullen [hem daarop] vergeven worden, ook al betreffen zij meer dan het 
schuim van de zee. 4_

As-Salaat ad-Doha mag zo lang zijn als acht rakah, aangezien Oemm Haani (Moge Allah tevreden over haar zijn) heeft gezegd: 

_Op de dag van de Overwinning op Mekkah, verrichtte de Profeet acht rakah voor as-Salaat 
ad-Doha. 5_

Eveneens overleverde Imaam Moeslim op de autoriteit van Aaiesha (Moge Allah tevreden over haa zijn) dat: 

_De Profeet (Vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) was gewoon as-Salaat ad-Doha met vier rakah te verrichten 
en hij vermeerderde zoveel Allaah wilde 6
_
De tijd voor as-Salaat ad-Doha vangt aan wanneer de zon nadat hij is opgekomen op een 
speerlengte [afstand] boven de horizon verkeerd tot [het tijdstip dat] de zon de meridiaan 
benadert. Het is aangeraden het uit te stellen totdat de zon hoog is opgestegen en heet is. 
Imaam Moeslim overlevert dat de Profeet (vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) zei: 

_Het gebed voor diegenen die berouwvol zijn behoort verricht te worden [op het moment] 
wanneer de jonge gespeende kameel de hitte van de zon voelt. 7_

Dat is wanneer de zon zo heet wordt dat de jonge (gespeende) kameel neer knielt 
vanwege de hitte van de zon. 
____________________________________________ 

1. voetnoot van de vertaler: Sahihain duidt op de authentieke overleveringen van Bukhari en Moslim 
2. Al-Bukhari (1178) [3/73] en Moslim (1669) [ 3/21]. 
3. Ahmed (476) [2/342] en At-Tirmidhi (1172) [3/21]. 
4. Aboe Dawoed (1281) [2/43]. 
5. Al-Bukhaari (1103) [2/746]; Moeslim (763) [2/252]; Aboe Dawoed (1290) [2/44]; An-Nasai (225) [1/137] en Ibn Maajah (614) 
[3/236]. 
6. Moeslim (1660) [3/236

----------


## Broederrr

al hamdoelilah

----------


## Broederrr

Laa illaha illa Allah

----------


## Broederrr

al hamdoelilah

----------


## Broederrr

Bismi'Allaah

----------


## Rainbow

Djazaak Allah bi gair, moooi!!!

----------


## *SOUAD*

Djazak Allahu Gayran voor deze bijdrage, Broeder. Alhamdoelileh

----------


## Broederrr

> Djazaak Allah bi gair, moooi!!!





> Djazak Allahu Gayran voor deze bijdrage, Broeder. Alhamdoelileh


Ameen .. Wa iyaakom

----------


## Broederrr

Bismi'Allaah

----------

